# Daily task



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

So, taking the advice from a lovely member on my other topic I'm setting myself a task a day to do, I will make a list here of tasks then pick at least one a day to do and I will report daily my progress, so to the list (feel free to add any if you can think of any but please bare in mind that exercise is out, so is going out for a walk and things like cooking/baking) I'm not going to include things like playing with y lets or hugging my OH as I do them anyway, so

Do something with my hair
Paint my nails/do nail art
Have a shower
Read 10 pages of a book 
Watch at least one episode of my favourite TV show and give it full attention NO iPad!
Start/add to the hamster/mouse scrap book
Print out a photo of a pet
Play a wii game
Mess around with photos using ipad photo app
Look for a nice recipe that we can eat
Go out to shop/cinema/for meal/to get pet/to doctors - this one will have to be planned
Use foot massager machine
Take photos of pets
Do physio
Write a list of at least 5 things you are grateful for each and every day
Have at least one healthy meal or snack
Drink two pints of water on top of other drinks 
Phone family member (dad or sister)
Research at home learning course
Meditation
Update pain/mood diaries
Do competitions
Yoga - possible - check with physio


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> ...feel free to add any if you can think of any


Write a list of at least 5 things you are grateful for each and every day.

You will be AMAZED at what it will do for your outlook.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

great idea tinks, that's what I did when I was depressed although I also made a list of stuff I had to do everyday eg: eat, get dressed in street clothes etc then added 1 thing a day...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Write a list of at least 5 things you are grateful for each and every day.
> 
> You will be AMAZED at what it will do for your outlook.


Brilliant idea!

Added


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> great idea tinks, that's what I did when I was depressed although I also made a list of stuff I had to do everyday eg: eat, get dressed in street clothes etc then added 1 thing a day...


Good idea

I don't struggle (well I do physically but not mentally) with day to day things, so I'll always get up, get ready, brush teeth, eat, play with pets, cuddle OH etc


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

What about adding some more creative activities such as painting? Someone suggested home education. I know you don't feel ready, but you could do some research now to find something you'd enjoy ready for when you do. I know someone does an online writing course to do with poetry.


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> What about adding some more creative activities such as painting? Someone suggested home education. I know you don't feel ready, but you could do some research now to find something you'd enjoy ready for when you do. I know someone does an online writing course to do with poetry.


I think this is a really good idea. I'm doing an animal care course distance learning at the moment, mainly just for something to do, and I have already noticed that it is helping me to stop dwelling on stuff - it gives you something to use your brain for other than thinking up worries, and you can do it all online. I picked animal care because I'd like to get into working with animals but there are courses out there for pretty much anything.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Becs1051 said:


> I think this is a really good idea. I'm doing an animal care course distance learning at the moment, mainly just for something to do, and I have already noticed that it is helping me to stop dwelling on stuff - it gives you something to use your brain for other than thinking up worries, and you can do it all online. I picked animal care because I'd like to get into working with animals but there are courses out there for pretty much anything.


This! :cornut:

Brill idea. I'm just about to start this up  but I'll be doing Domestic Animal Care Level 3 course, I mean I make sure all my time is filled otherwise it gives time and way to my anxiety similiar to you hun so I have violin lessons every 2 weeks, german lessons every week and now I'll be doing this course outside of work hours - I'm super woman! :lol:

xx


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Meditation will work wonders for your state of mind, even just aiming at five minutes to start off with and then build it up. It will also help your concentration.
Replace some of the tv shows and wii games with relaxing classical music.

I'm sorry if this is very forward but you say that you cannot often go out and cannot walk, why have you not been given a wheelchair yet? This would give you back some level of freedom, you could go out more often and even on the days that you don't feel up to going out out, you could still be able to just sit outside.. all that fresh air works miracles.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

if you have an iphonje/ipod/ipad anything that has the istore thingymabob, theres an app called 'happier' the whole idea of it is you don't write anything negative. Write whats made you smile, made you laugh anything thats made you happy! Other people have a 'like' option although on Happier its a 'smile' option, like its made them smile to. The idea is at the end of the day or whatever, you read back and have positives, it sounds a little lame. Or at least I though it did at first. Then i downloaded it, my first posting was something like 'after a hard day, puppy cuddles make it better' and people pressed the smile option and it really lifted my mood


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Add Mindfulness (like meditation but easier) only takes 3 mins at it's easiest.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> What about adding some more creative activities such as painting? Someone suggested home education. I know you don't feel ready, but you could do some research now to find something you'd enjoy ready for when you do. I know someone does an online writing course to do with poetry.


Good idea



IrishEyes said:


> Meditation will work wonders for your state of mind, even just aiming at five minutes to start off with and then build it up. It will also help your concentration.
> Replace some of the tv shows and wii games with relaxing classical music.
> 
> I'm sorry if this is very forward but you say that you cannot often go out and cannot walk, why have you not been given a wheelchair yet? This would give you back some level of freedom, you could go out more often and even on the days that you don't feel up to going out out, you could still be able to just sit outside.. all that fresh air works miracles.


Adding meditation

It's not just the walking that's the problem, it's the actual going out, getting ready, shoes coat on etc

And tbh it's cold here now so I'm not really going to go and sit in the cold and it's getting to germy season too



RockRomantic said:


> if you have an iphonje/ipod/ipad anything that has the istore thingymabob, theres an app called 'happier' the whole idea of it is you don't write anything negative. Write whats made you smile, made you laugh anything thats made you happy! Other people have a 'like' option although on Happier its a 'smile' option, like its made them smile to. The idea is at the end of the day or whatever, you read back and have positives, it sounds a little lame. Or at least I though it did at first. Then i downloaded it, my first posting was something like 'after a hard day, puppy cuddles make it better' and people pressed the smile option and it really lifted my mood


Brilliant, will look for that, thanks


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Go out to shop/cinema/for meal/to get pet/to doctors - this one will have to be planned
> 
> Take photos of pets


So far today I've done these

Hoping to do a couple more before I go to bed


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Watch at least one episode of my favourite TV show and give it full attention NO iPad!
> 
> Go out to shop/cinema/for meal/to get pet/to doctors - this one will have to be planned
> 
> ...


So yesterday I managed to do the above

Only managed two things I was grateful for, today I WILL do better! I downloaded a cute app where you plant a seed of gratitude and watch it grow, you get your own meadow to fill


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Only managed two things I was grateful for, today I WILL do better! *I downloaded a cute app where you plant a seed of gratitude and watch it grow, you get your own meadow to fill*


I love the seed of gratitude idea! 

Only 2 things Tink? Seriously? I can think of at least ten things for you, lol.

1. The fact that you are alive
2. Your saint of an OH 
3. Your pets
4. The roof over your head
5. Food on the table
6. People who care about you
7. That you have the luxury of deciding what to do each day
8. That you are taking control of your life
9. Your mouse hoody 
10. PF


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> I love the seed of gratitude idea!
> 
> Only 2 things Tink? Seriously? I can think of at least ten things for you, lol.
> 
> ...


The app really is cute!

Pleased you put a  after number 2


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Paint my nails/do nail art

Have a shower

Read 10 pages of a book 

Watch at least one episode of my favourite TV show and give it full attention NO iPad!

Write a list of at least 5 things you are grateful for each and every day

Update pain/mood diaries

Do competitions

Managed all of these yesterday  doing quite well

Had a good couple of days


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

What about yoga ? Some gentle exercise could help both your mind and body.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

witchyone said:


> What about yoga ? Some gentle exercise could help both your mind and body.


Will have to check with my physio and see if there's any I can do since my balance left home

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

If you (or anyone) is interested in educating yourself at home, go onto MIT's website, they give you undergraduate course content for free. It can take a while to decipher and you don't get a formal qualification from it, but it's excellent for learning about new topics and, should you ever want to read for that degree later on, you have all the tools you need to get started.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Deleted.
Just so a certain someone gets her own way..


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

lunajim said:


> If you (or anyone) is interested in educating yourself at home, go onto MIT's website, they give you undergraduate course content for free. It can take a while to decipher and you don't get a formal qualification from it, but it's excellent for learning about new topics and, should you ever want to read for that degree later on, you have all the tools you need to get started.


Ooh brilliant thank you!



AnimalObsessed said:


> Deleted.
> Just so a certain someone gets her own way..


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


>


Why ''''?


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ooh brilliant thank you!


Just be aware you wouldn't be able to access online journals, as you're not registered to a university, but your local library should be able to help you access some of the books and written journal articles relating to the topic.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

AnimalObsessed said:


> Why ''''?


Just wondering what you deleted and who was getting her own way



lunajim said:


> Just be aware you wouldn't be able to access online journals, as you're not registered to a university, but your local library should be able to help you access some of the books and written journal articles relating to the topic.


Thank you very much


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Just wondering what you deleted and who was getting her own way


Can't say because they're reading and no doubt will kick off!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

lunajim said:


> If you (or anyone) is interested in educating yourself at home, go onto MIT's website, they give you undergraduate course content for free. It can take a while to decipher and you don't get a formal qualification from it, but it's excellent for learning about new topics and, should you ever want to read for that degree later on, you have all the tools you need to get started.


Sorry what is MIT?


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

button50 said:


> Sorry what is MIT?


Massachusetts Institute of Technology - MIT OpenCourseWare


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

lunajim said:


> Massachusetts Institute of Technology


Do you have to be in the US to do these?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

AnimalObsessed said:


> Can't say because they're reading and no doubt will kick off!


Ok, fair enough


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

button50 said:


> Do you have to be in the US to do these?


No, they are open courses. You don't enrol, you just pick a course, download all the relevant files and then go through it all at your own pace. The course content is normally from a few years ago, so it's not hugely up to date but it's excellent to start getting a basic knowledge on the subject.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

lunajim said:


> No, they are open courses. You don't enrol, you just pick a course, download all the relevant files and then go through it all at your own pace. The course content is normally from a few years ago, so it's not hugely up to date but it's excellent to start getting a basic knowledge on the subject.


Thank you love learning courses. Will look into it.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

button50 said:


> Do you have to be in the US to do these?


No, I do them as well and I'm in the UK. This is another open university Open Yale Courses.

I really recommend Duolingo and Memrise if anyone is after learning a new language.
Learning, powered by imagination. - Memrise 
http://www.duolingo.com/

I've learnt more french from those in the last 6 months than I have in 5 years of HS French classes.


----------



## lunajim (Sep 23, 2013)

button50 said:


> Thank you love learning courses. Will look into it.


If you click on the link I added to my post on the previous page, it will take you straight to their site. Enjoy!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

button50 said:


> Thank you love learning courses. Will look into it.


Likewise, thank you for giving out the info.
Have a go Tink:thumbsup:


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> No, I do them as well and I'm in the UK. This is another open university Open Yale Courses.
> 
> I really recommend Duolingo and Memrise if anyone is after learning a new language.
> Learning, powered by imagination. - Memrise
> ...


Fab thank you, looks very interesting


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Paint my nails/do nail art

Read 10 pages of a book 

Watch at least one episode of my favourite TV show and give it full attention NO iPad!

Write a list of at least 5 things you are grateful for each and every day

Research at home learning course

Do competitions

Did these yesterday


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

What do you have planned for tomorrow Tink?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

la468 said:


> What do you have planned for tomorrow Tink?


Competitions, cuddling and playing with pets

Might read, might play wii


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Go out to shop/cinema/for meal/to get pet/to doctors - this one will have to be planned

Write a list of at least 5 things you are grateful for each and every day

Update pain/mood diaries

Do competitions


Did these yesterday


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

IrishEyes said:


> Meditation will work wonders for your state of mind, even just aiming at five minutes to start off with and then build it up. It will also help your concentration.
> Replace some of the tv shows and wii games with relaxing classical music.
> 
> I'm sorry if this is very forward but you say that you cannot often go out and cannot walk,* why have you not been given a wheelchair yet?* This would give you back some level of freedom, you could go out more often and even on the days that you don't feel up to going out out, you could still be able to just sit outside.. all that fresh air works miracles.


For crying out loud - don't put ideas into her head.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Blinking heck i broke me neck and cant walk far without being pain and i aint even got a wheelchair lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LolaBoo said:


> Blinking heck i broke me neck and cant walk far without being pain and i aint even got a wheelchair lol


I haven't got one either


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I haven't got one either


Yet....


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LolaBoo said:


> Yet....


I don't want one


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> Yet....


I bought a mobility scooter...have you thought about one of those?.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I bought a mobility scooter...have you thought about one of those?.


Would have no where to put it

ETA oh you didn't quote me, sorry for the mistake


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Would have no where to put it
> 
> ETA oh you didn't quote me, sorry for the mistake


Mine comes apart to store in my car boot.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Mine comes apart to store in my car boot.


Oh right

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Oh right
> 
> How much did you pay for it?


£600. My little lad rides on the back lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> £600. My little lad rides on the back lol


Aww bless him lol


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Have you "pimped" your scooter up Lavenderb?

Fluffy dice etc 

My Nans got one and we keep buying her crap to hang on it....lol
She's got some dice,a hanging dancing Elvis and last xmas we bought her a number plate for it saying Nan 1...Everyone can see her coming!!

We're having to say no to the air-horn though!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

LolaBoo said:


> Blinking heck i broke me neck and cant walk far without being pain and i aint even got a wheelchair lol





LolaBoo said:


> Yet....


I've decided i'm getting a wheelchair, I've got EDS the same condition as OP. But comments like yours makes me think I'm probably better stuck at home not being able to walk without my hips, knees and ankles dislocating and extreme pain. What's wrong with getting a wheelchair with this condition, can you please explain to me?!? when the pain is described to be as bad as severe cancer pain, where your bones are so brittle that they snap, where you suddenly fall over because you've stood wrong and your hip has popped out and you have to put it back it.

I just don't get it, sorry Lola its not just you. there are a lot of people who get angry at invisible conditions and think the person is faking. its all just got to me a bit.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

PawsOnMe said:


> I've decided i'm getting a wheelchair, I've got EDS the same condition as OP. But comments like yours makes me think I'm probably better stuck at home not being able to walk without my hips, knees and ankles dislocating and extreme pain. What's wrong with getting a wheelchair with this condition, can you please explain to me?!? when the pain is described to be as bad as severe cancer pain, where your bones are so brittle that they snap, where you suddenly fall over because you've stood wrong and your hip has popped out and you have to put it back it.
> 
> I just don't get it, sorry Lola its not just you. there are a lot of people who get angry at invisible conditions and think the person is faking. its all just got to me a bit.


Ignore her paws

She's one of a few who think I'm faking


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh lord, here we go again.

here we go round in circles - Bing Videos

Why don't we all post what we do on a minute by minute basis? :Yawn: Who _really_ cares? All it proves is you have far too much idle time on your hands and a dull and miserable life - if that's what you call it.

You would be shocked at what some of our daily lives entail but somehow I doubt you would be interested.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Few?! Ha ha!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> I've decided i'm getting a wheelchair, I've got EDS the same condition as OP. But comments like yours makes me think I'm probably better stuck at home not being able to walk without my hips, knees and ankles dislocating and extreme pain. What's wrong with getting a wheelchair with this condition, can you please explain to me?!? when the pain is described to be as bad as severe cancer pain, where your bones are so brittle that they snap, where you suddenly fall over because you've stood wrong and your hip has popped out and you have to put it back it.
> 
> I just don't get it, sorry Lola its not just you. there are a lot of people who get angry at invisible conditions and think the person is faking. its all just got to me a bit.


There's more people on here than you think who have "invisible illnesses"
Just because we don't post about them 24/7 doesn't mean we don't understand and empathize others who are going through a genuine similar condition.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh lord, here we go again.
> 
> here we go round in circles - Bing Videos
> 
> ...


I would be interested as it happens

Does it really matter, this daily task thing is helping me........well do something


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh lord, here we go again.
> 
> here we go round in circles - Bing Videos
> 
> ...


I've just had egg, bacon, beans and mushrooms for my tea. I then washed up, then fed the cats, now sitting on the sofa watching Emmerdale ..... just in case you were interested


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> There's more people on here than you think who have "invisible illnesses"
> Just because we don't post about them 24/7 doesn't mean we don't understand and empathize others who are going through a genuine similar condition.


I don't post about mine 24/7. And I feel for anyone who has to go on with an invisible illness or any illness at all, I just got a bit carried away and upset. sorry.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I've just had egg, bacon, beans and mushrooms for my tea. I then washed up, then fed the cats, now sitting on the sofa watching Emmerdale ..... just in case you were interested


ooh Emmerdale has been very good of late though! I never used to watch it but have been hooked recently


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> I've just had egg, bacon, beans and mushrooms for my tea. I then washed up, then fed the cats, now sitting on the sofa watching Emmerdale ..... just in case you were interested


Whats happening on Emmerdale thats so exciting? Everyone on FB are raving about it but i haven't watched it for years.
Wished I had after hearing everyone say how great it is at the minute.

Has the woolpack burnt down


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> Whats happening on Emmerdale thats so exciting? Everyone on FB are raving about it but i haven't watched it for years.
> Wished I had after hearing everyone say how great it is at the minute.
> 
> Has the woolpack burnt down


I am in the same boat as you! People were talking about it at work....maybe I should start watching again.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Whats happening on Emmerdale thats so exciting? Everyone on FB are raving about it but i haven't watched it for years.
> Wished I had after hearing everyone say how great it is at the minute.
> 
> Has the woolpack burnt down


No I think it was flooded after a siege involving half of the village


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Whats happening on Emmerdale thats so exciting? Everyone on FB are raving about it but i haven't watched it for years.
> Wished I had after hearing everyone say how great it is at the minute.
> 
> Has the woolpack burnt down


Well Cameron, Debbie and Chaz's ex, who killed 3 people, escaped from prison managed to get a shot gun then hold half the villiage hostage in the pub! Was a very stormy night, the cellar was flooded, Marlon was trapped, Elisha got shot, shes now in hospital with David at her bedside much to his fiancees disgust! Cameron was left in the flooded cellar with Debbie, Chaz and Marlon .... lots of shouting, under water swimming, until finally Cameron met his demise by getting electrocuted!

:lol:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

That's a shame, cameron was cute


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> That's a shame, cameron was cute


You should tell your OH that


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> You should tell your OH that


Wonder if he goes on a public forum and posts incessantly how unhappy he is because she's looked at and complimented someone other than him.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wonder if he goes on a public forum and posts incessantly how unhappy he is because she's looked at and commented on someone other than him.


I guess it depends if they have a laptop/iPad each


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wonder if he goes on a public forum and posts incessantly how unhappy he is because she's looked at and complimented someone other than him.


If he was insecure he probably would


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Well Cameron, Debbie and Chaz's ex, who killed 3 people, escaped from prison managed to get a shot gun then hold half the villiage hostage in the pub! Was a very stormy night, the cellar was flooded, Marlon was trapped, Elisha got shot, shes now in hospital with David at her bedside much to his fiancees disgust! Cameron was left in the flooded cellar with Debbie, Chaz and Marlon .... lots of shouting, under water swimming, until finally Cameron met his demise by getting electrocuted!
> 
> :lol:


Know who everyone is apart from Elisha and Cameron but he sounds like a dodgy geezer so glad he got zapped and turned into a porky scratching.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

mmmm pork scrathings. a chef on tv the other day showed how to make them from scratch.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

CRL said:


> mmmm pork scrathings. a chef on tv the other day showed how to make them from scratch.


A discustingly beautiful snack.... Love em!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

button50 said:


> A discustingly beautiful snack.... Love em!!


They're sooooo wrong but sooooo right!!!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> They're sooooo wrong but sooooo right!!!


Ive never tried them


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> They're sooooo wrong but sooooo right!!!


I couldnt agree more my OH thinks they are horrid.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Ive never tried them


No good for the diet BB.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> I guess it depends if they have a laptop/iPad each


Even if they did, tink wears the pants and gets to determine when he can and can't use it and what sites are allowed. You may have missed kindlegate. And pangate, and tunagate, and a bunch of other gates.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> Ive never tried them


They are awful, like eating bricks :lol:

Would rather have crisps


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Even if they did, tink wears the pants and gets to determine when he can and can't use it and *what sites are allowed*. You may have missed kindlegate. And pangate, and tunagate, and a bunch of other gates.


Wrong, unless it's a dodgy one that's gonna stick a virus on it


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Ive never tried them


WHAT!!!!!!!   

You havn't lived until you've bust a filling on a hairy porky scratching


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Ive never tried them


 :skep: 
your not the person i thought you were. im greatly dissapointed in you bb


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!
> 
> You havn't lived until you've bust a filling on a hairy porky scratching


Hairy


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!
> 
> You havn't lived until you've bust a filling on a hairy porky scratching


That doesnt even put me off just makes me want some even more. All my minions at work are busy and wont fetch their lovely manager a bag from the shop


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> They're sooooo wrong but sooooo right!!!


I stopped eating 'em a long time ago, even thought they are soooooo good, when I realized they have pig hairs in 'em. I bet if you look you'll see these tiny coarse brown hairs.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Hairy


Oh yea its not satisfying enough until you have eaten a hair or two.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I stopped eating 'em a long time ago, even thought they are soooooo good, when I realized they have pig hairs in 'em. I bet if you look you'll see these tiny coarse brown hairs.


I am used to dog hair in my food but not pig hair no way


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Hairy


oh yes....and if your VERY lucky you'll get a piece with the ink stamp on.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> oh yes....and if your VERY lucky you'll get a piece with the ink stamp on.


Adds to the flavour i think!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol I love them too but the hairs make me feel a bit.... Quezzzyyyy


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I bought a mobility scooter...have you thought about one of those?.


Yeah ive actually been thinking about getting one


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ignore her paws
> 
> She's one of a few who think I'm faking


No i dont think your faking i think your a attention seeking dramatist end of !!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> I don't post about mine 24/7. And I feel for anyone who has to go on with an invisible illness or any illness at all, I just got a bit carried away and upset. sorry.


I have mental illness, i have bipolar, ADHD, Autisum among other things and also am in pain 24/7 due a broken neck and smashed hip but unlike tink i dont sit about feeling sorry for myself i have every sympathy for people that are suffering but im sorry there comes a point when you get sick of the constant woahh is me 
Sorry to hear your in pain everyday its not nice


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

LolaBoo said:


> No i dont think your faking i think your a attention seeking dramatist end of !!


Well I'm not


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Okay, I know we're not supposed to discuss "banned members" but I have just seen that SirHiss has been banned

Can somebody please enlighten me, as been in hospital as a day patient, so pretty much out of the loop.

This place is becoming unbelievable!!!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well I'm not


Yeah well i among others think you are and im sick of tippy toeing around because o0o0o0 dont dare to upset ol drama queen well bugger it im saying how i see it from now on!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

chichi said:


> Okay, I know we're not supposed to discuss "banned members" but I have just seen that SirHiss has been banned
> 
> Can somebody please enlighten me, as been in hospital as a day patient, so pretty much out of the loop.
> 
> This place is becoming unbelievable!!!!


What the hell?!?!? 



LolaBoo said:


> Yeah well i among others think you are and im sick of tippy toeing around because o0o0o0 dont dare to upset ol drama queen well bugger it im saying how i see it from now on!


Say it however you want

I don't really care if you or others think I'm attention seeking


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

chichi said:


> Okay, I know we're not supposed to discuss "banned members" but I have just seen that SirHiss has been banned
> 
> Can somebody please enlighten me, as been in hospital as a day patient, so pretty much out of the loop.
> 
> This place is becoming unbelievable!!!!


Are you OK?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

chichi said:


> Okay, I know we're not supposed to discuss "banned members" but I have just seen that SirHiss has been banned
> 
> Can somebody please enlighten me, as been in hospital as a day patient, so pretty much out of the loop.
> 
> This place is becoming unbelievable!!!!


shes only really commented in general chat about 3 times today in reply to a new member and none rude. i have no idea why she would be banned.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

chichi said:


> Okay, I know we're not supposed to discuss "banned members" but I have just seen that SirHiss has been banned
> 
> Can somebody please enlighten me, as been in hospital as a day patient, so pretty much out of the loop.
> 
> This place is becoming unbelievable!!!!


You okay Hun? She was here earlier , no idea myself xx


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Yeah well i among others think you are and im sick of tippy toeing around because o0o0o0 dont dare to upset ol drama queen well bugger it im saying how i see it from now on!


I have to agree with you, I was trying to give tink the benefit of the doubt and play nice but after last night I think her true colours shone through :nonod: this place is really turning to sh1t lately, used to be a nice friendly place now it's all bloody drama and fall outs


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> I have to agree with you, I was trying to give tink the benefit of the doubt and play nice but after last night I think her true colours shone through :nonod: this place is really turning to sh1t lately, used to be a nice friendly place now it's all bloody drama and fall outs


If people didn't keep posting on Tink threads then she my get fed up of posting endless threads about the same things. And yes I do comment on them but generally within an established convo with others about hairy scratching's and such like.

I think maybe limiting your threads Tink to things that haven't been mentioned before so to not cause arguments and fall outs.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Tried to pm you Chichi, but youre a no pm weirdo


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Are you OK?


Thanks LavB  I am okay. Just a day procedure - steroid injections...thankfully was sedated, so just a little sore now but glad to be home.



CRL said:


> shes only really commented in general chat about 3 times today in reply to a new member and none rude. i have no idea why she would be banned.


Yes, I looked at her posts for today, thinking maybe she'd got in bother but can't see that she's said anything untoward



Cheryl89 said:


> You okay Hun? She was here earlier , no idea myself xx


I am fine, thank you lovely. Just a bit sore but lapping up having the OH and kids running around after me. Got to rest up for 24/48 hours....making the most of it, lol.

In these cases, where a ban is put on a member for no feasible reason, often it is because they are a returning banned member under another name, I believe?

That would be disappointing as I thought SirHiss was lovely. Received a PM from her when I was in hospital so couldn't reply and now she's gone 

This place is beginning to do my head in a bit


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Your not sticking up for Tinks then this evening Chichi


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Flamingoes said:


> Tried to pm you Chichi, but youre a no pm weirdo


Lol, should be okay now we are "friends" :biggrin:

I am very careful who I open up my PMs too....some people would like to give me a piece of their mind and I don't want to give them the pleasure


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

chichi said:


> I am fine, thank you lovely. Just a bit sore but lapping up having the OH and kids running around after me. Got to rest up for 24/48 hours....making the most of it, lol.
> 
> In these cases, where a ban is put on a member for no feasible reason, often it is because they are a returning banned member under another name, I believe?
> 
> ...


Oh lord  dare I say it could've been Tillysdream again... I'm just not sure anymore with this place!!!!!

Make sure you get LOADS of rest and enjoy resting Hun big hugs xxxx


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Your not sticking up for Tinks then this evening Chichi


Why don't you stop trying to stir up trouble, you utter sh!t stirrer


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> Why don't you stop trying to stir up trouble, you utter shi!t stirrer


Oh dear hit a nerve clearly


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Ignore her paws
> 
> She's one of a few who think I'm faking


Bliddy hell! I'm caught in a time loop!

It just goes round and round and round and round . . . .


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

And another thread bound for closure


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Oh lord  dare I say it could've been Tillysdream again... I'm just not sure anymore with this place!!!!!
> 
> Make sure you get LOADS of rest and enjoy resting Hun big hugs xxxx


I cannot believe that SH could be TD....if that is the case, then I just give up


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Its the daily task thread, it cannot be closed....


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

can we talk about Pork Scratchings again please. If i cant eat em lets have the pleasure of talking about them.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> I don't post about mine 24/7. And I feel for anyone who has to go on with an invisible illness or any illness at all, I just got a bit carried away and upset. sorry.


You don't need to apologise.

The trouble is that there are people who claim to have these illnesses, and cause the genuine sufferers to be doubted.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Oh dear hit a nerve clearly


You are just exactly what you accuse Tinks of being....an ATTENTION SEEKER......I'm not up for drama. Don't feel well enough.

Just wanted to see what happened to SH, so if you don't mind....I'd rather not converse with you


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

chichi said:


> I cannot believe that SH could be TD....if that is the case, then I just give up


i wondered the same about the new member who got banned yesterday, here one minute gone the next. seemingly no reason for it. seems to me it might have been a banned member, shame really, we got on quite well. the forum is a bit weird lately.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM Hairy YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Pig Skin YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Salty YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> I have to agree with you, I was trying to give tink the benefit of the doubt and play nice but after last night I think her true colours shone through :nonod: this place is really turning to sh1t lately, used to be a nice friendly place now it's all bloody drama and fall outs


I used to love pork scratchings but cant eat them now  i was in a violent marriage and my OH at time knocked most of my teeth out so wear a plate now, there are so many things i miss eating and them is one of them


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> ooh Emmerdale has been very good of late though! I never used to watch it but have been hooked recently


I was thinking of starting to watch it again - haven't for about three years. It was like an addiction. Same with Corrie - I just went cold turkey - hell at first but don't notice it now. EXCEPT that everybody talks about them and I haven't got a clue.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Its the daily task thread, it cannot be closed....


If it gets closed how we know about the mundane things she does.... Oh yeh the other 20 threads she starts a day in order to tell us!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

LolaBoo said:


> I used to love pork scratchings but cant eat them now  i was in a violent marriage and my OH at time knocked most of my teeth out so wear a plate now, there are so many things i miss eating and them is one of them


Was going to like but only for the pork !!!' Feel so sorry 4 you & that you've been through that xxxx


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> You are just exactly what you accuse Tinks of being....an ATTENTION SEEKER......I'm not up for drama. Don't feel well enough.
> 
> Just wanted to see what happened to SH, so if you don't mind....I'd rather not converse with you


Well it just seems that everyone else can say what they like to Tinks, and as soon as I speak my mind, you jump on it to say how horrible I am. So I am sorry if u feel that I am attention seeking by feeling that way


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I was thinking of starting to watch it again - haven't for about three years. It was like an addiction. Same with Corrie - I just went cold turkey - hell at first but don't notice it now. EXCEPT that everybody talks about them and I haven't got a clue.


Im same i stopped watching soaps when eastenders did the ronnie /kat baby storyline,hasnt bothered me at all not watching them


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wonder if he goes on a public forum and posts incessantly how unhappy he is because she's looked at and complimented someone other than him.


Probably isn't allowed. If he has to leave the lavvy door open, he's not going to be able to surf the net unobserved.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

redroses2106 said:


> I have to agree with you, I was trying to give tink the benefit of the doubt and play nice but after last night I think her true colours shone through :nonod: this place is really turning to sh1t lately, used to be a nice friendly place now it's all bloody drama and fall outs


That's not my true colours, I made a mistake, said something I shouldn't

Like others haven't made the same mistake



BenBoy said:


> If people didn't keep posting on Tink threads then she my get fed up of posting endless threads about the same things. And yes I do comment on them but generally within an established convo with others about hairy scratching's and such like.
> 
> I think maybe limiting your threads Tink to things that haven't been mentioned before so to not cause arguments and fall outs.


Maybe, where do I rant though, I have to get certain things off my chest

Although I am trying what someone suggested, walking away which is helping


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

LolaBoo said:


> I used to love pork scratchings but cant eat them now  i was in a violent marriage and my OH at time knocked most of my teeth out so wear a plate now, there are so many things i miss eating and them is one of them


Sorry to hear that Lola ill eat yours


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

CRL said:


> mmmm pork scrathings. a chef on tv the other day showed how to* make them from scratch*.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> Was going to like but only for the pork !!!' Feel so sorry 4 you & that you've been through that xxxx


Im fine hun, i have the most amazing hubby now, think it made me stronger xx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

button50 said:


> YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM Hairy YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Plums YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Salty YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


Oh lord my god


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> That's not my true colours, I made a mistake, said something I shouldn't
> 
> Like others haven't made the same mistake
> 
> ...


What do you need to rant about?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

button50 said:


> Sorry to hear that Lola ill eat yours


Lmao i may try getting some and sucking them hahaha


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> *Wrong*, unless it's a dodgy one that's gonna stick a virus on it


Right!
----------


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

His thread is beyond pork scratching's esp hairy ones 

On the 2nd glass of wine and this thread still doesn't make sense :skep:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

CRL said:


> :skep:
> your not the person i thought you were. im greatly dissapointed in you bb


Don't be too judgemental - BB hasn't had the wide experience of raw life that we have. She's been sheltered. This forum has been a wake-up call for her - a terrible, frightening wake-up call. . .


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Oh yeah i have the honeycomb matchmakers, never had them before 
Sorry random bit of info there


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> oh yes....and if your VERY lucky you'll get a piece with the ink stamp on.


It's like a rite of passage.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Well I'm not


Are.
---------------------


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> What the hell?!?!?
> 
> Say it however you want
> *
> I don't really care if you or others think I'm attention seeking*


*
*
Just as well.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> That's not my true colours, I made a mistake, said something I shouldn't
> 
> Like others haven't made the same mistake


Really? Even though others have posted saying that you repeat this behaviour on other forums from which you've been banned? Even though I've seen you on this forum being nasty?

I don't ever recall anyone on any forum I've ever been on make such a foul comment as I saw you make. Do you not realise quite how appalling it is that you could think to post that in the first place? Pointless to repeatedly apologise, because 99% of people wouldn't dream of posting it in the first place. To then make multiple threads afterwards just shows that you didn't really care what you'd done and anyone with an ounce of conscience would've kept their head down for a while.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Don't be too judgemental - BB hasn't had the wide experience of raw life that we have. She's been sheltered. This forum has been a wake-up call for her - a terrible, frightening wake-up call. . .


.....................


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I was thinking of starting to watch it again - haven't for about three years. It was like an addiction. Same with Corrie - I just went cold turkey - hell at first but don't notice it now. EXCEPT that everybody talks about them and I haven't got a clue.


you haven't been watching corrie either! your missing out, it's all happening in soap land :lol:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

button50 said:


> can we talk about Pork Scratchings again please. If i cant eat em lets have the pleasure of talking about them.


Crispy, crunchy, hairy little shards of golden piggy goodness . . . . .

Nomnomnomnomnomnommynomnom:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Crispy, crunchy, hairy little shards of golden piggy goodness . . . . .
> 
> Nomnomnomnomnomnommynomnom:drool::drool::drool:


Thats more like it lostbear...God i need to get out of work ASAP need some crunchy pigs!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

redroses2106 said:


> you haven't been watching corrie either! your missing out, it's all happening in soap land :lol:


aww i bawled at corrie


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> Oh yeah i have the honeycomb matchmakers, never had them before
> Sorry random bit of info there


Slurp they are lish MMmm


----------

